# More fun with non-kit fountsin pens



## its_virgil (Oct 30, 2020)

Beautiful red blank from Eugene Soto at muttblanks.com. JoWo #6 M. M13x.8 TPL cap and body threads.  M10x1 section/body threads. Comments welcome. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## PenPal (Oct 31, 2020)

Royal rich and beautiful colour mate,lovely turning,I try to keep the gap between top and bottom closer. Only commented since you asked.

The finish is all you could wish for in your wildest dreams. Thanks for sharing.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 31, 2020)

I like it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 31, 2020)

Comments welcome so first I like the color, deep rich looking. Have to tell you and this is a personal thing, I do not like the round ends. Every time I see people do kitless and make rounded ends it just takes it down a notch in my eyes. I would rather see square ends or 45 degree ends with some aluminum ring toward the ends. This would dress it up some. Again this is just an honest opinion from me. I have not gone this road yet but maybe in due time.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2020)

jttheclockman said:


> Comments welcome so first I like the color, deep rich looking. Have to tell you and this is a personal thing, I do not like the round ends. Every time I see people do kitless and make rounded ends it just takes it down a notch in my eyes. I would rather see square ends or 45 degree ends with some aluminum ring toward the ends. This would dress it up some. Again this is just an honest opinion from me. I have not gone this road yet but maybe in due time.


This pen is #6 and I am trying to come up with a style for the ends that I like.
My next thing I want to do is add a clip and possibly accent rings. Thanks jt.
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 31, 2020)

PenPal said:


> Royal rich and beautiful colour mate,lovely turning,I try to keep the gap between top and bottom closer. Only commented since you asked.
> 
> The finish is all you could wish for in your wildest dreams. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.


Thanks Peter. The "gap between top and bottom"? Do you mean the diameters of the cap and barrel? Closer to the same?
Don


----------



## PenPal (Nov 1, 2020)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks Peter. The "gap between top and bottom"? Do you mean the diameters of the cap and barrel? Closer to the same?
> Don


Yes mate closer to the same,not seen when apart,personally I try to step lightly between at the transition. I follow closely your contributions as a friend. At 86 yrs now still having fun making pens. All the best Peter and Wilma (married 65 yrs now family of 77).


----------

